
Founders: It’s not 1990. Stop treating your employees like it is - deegles
https://medium.com/@tikhon/founders-it-s-not-1990-stop-treating-your-employees-like-it-is-523f48fe90cb#.undbv9dhb
======
joesmo
Startups thrive on taking advantage of early employees and as long as there
are naive employees willing to take the risk and work for nothing I don't
think we'll see any changes.

